# Weed(?)/Grass(?) ID



## ramen77 (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi all,

Sorry if this seems like a stupid question - I'm new to lawn ownership, and getting pretty into it - but A few months ago I laid sod of zeon zoysia in my lawn, and I'm finding growth of grass (?) that doesn't seem like the others. I've attached a pic of what I pulled out and some patches of sod where it seems to have taken over (sorry, dark green on green - a little hard to photograph). Not sure what it is, thought someone here might know and have some advice. I live in Hawaii, if that information helps any.

Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@ramen77 that's bermuda grass. You can look into a Triclopyr/Fusillade mix to control it in your zoysia.


----------



## ramen77 (Jul 31, 2021)

@Spammage Thanks for the quick response! Would it be bad to leave it in with the zoysia? Would it take over?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

ramen77 said:


> @Spammage Thanks for the quick response! Would it be bad to leave it in with the zoysia? Would it take over?


It certainly could. It just depends on which you prefer. You may end up with a mixture and decide it's okay, but if you only want one, the sooner you react, the better.


----------



## ramen77 (Jul 31, 2021)

Thanks for the input - yeah, I should probably just take care of this before it gets really out of control - I've been doing some basic google searches for Triclopyr/Fusillade but do you have any particular recommendations?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=76338#p76338

@ramen77 start there for usage rates, but you can review the entire thread for more information.


----------

